# Stenoglottis longifolia



## Ron-NY (Nov 11, 2008)

A South African species, mainly terrestrial but can be an epiphyte or lithotrope


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 12, 2008)

nice pict. of these Ron, they are small and not easy to capt.!!!  Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Ron,

Lovely flower you have on your plant. My plant produces much darker pink flowers. (I will try find a picture.) Yours seem more white. Is this because you used a flash or are your flowers simply lighter in complection?

Might you be interested in a seed exchange?

Thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool. Will the lower flowers stay on long enough to still be there when the top ones open? Is the spike still growing and putting on more buds on the top?


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 12, 2008)

The spike is done growing. The top flowers should open while lower ones are still on.

This clone is this color and the color is fairly accurate. I did not use a flash for this picture.


----------



## Paul (Nov 12, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

thanx for posting.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 12, 2008)

Used to have it but killed it  This is a great pic of the flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2008)

Gorgeous. But it needs to be in my house.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 12, 2008)

That's lovely.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 13, 2008)

Beautiful blooms, beautiful picture... Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice color


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice! Mine didn't flower this year, but it's put on more side-shoots. Did you get it from rice's, or someone from central ny area?

Do you have any of the other stenoglottis species?


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 13, 2008)

No I received mine from a person in CT years ago that I helped her with it's culture. I don't have any of the other species but hope to someday


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Wonderfull!!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi all (and especially Ron),

Here is a picture of my Stenoglottis longifolia. Its holidaying at my parents in the small coastal town of Vermont. I've had it about 6 years and never divided it. It could have been bigger by now but 2005 and 2006 were tough years for it. Eventually, the flower stalks were just shy of 1 m (just more than 3 feet) with the flowers constituting about half the stalk. On my plant, the bottom flowers are fading by the time the last ones open. 







This is a closeup of the flowering stalk.







And here, a closeup of the flower.







Now, I find Ron's plant very interesting (that is: desirable) because, firstly, its more white than pink/mauve; and secondly, because it has spots on the sepals as well! Mine only has spots on the lip.

This has to be one of the easiest orchids to grow. It will grow in coarse soil, on a rock or in fine bark as used for slippers. The seeds are also very easy to germinate. I had great success simply sprinkling them around the base of the plant but others report not problems by sprinkling them over a moss lawn or coco peat/fibre. No sterile technique needed.

Ron, if you like my plant, we can arrange a seed swop. These guys self very easy.

tt4n


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, you guys have convinced me I need to get one of these. Any idea how cold it will tolerate?


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 15, 2008)

Seed swap would be great!

Beautiful plant and well grown too!

Tom, checking the weather for the region that it grows in indicates that the winter lows go down to 16 C which doesn't seem very cool to me. Now this species grows at 1300 m. elevation. It is a warm to cool grower. So to be exact, I am not sure, LOL


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 17, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, you guys have convinced me I need to get one of these. Any idea how cold it will tolerate?



Temperatures have dropped here to about 4 degress C at time (during the night). The plant has survived this but I do not know for how long it could do this. Most winter days get quite sunny and warm. My plant has never been in a green house. These plants can be grown very nicely indoors on a windowsill. These are forrest species that grow in the shade kind of like Paphs. As long as it doesn't have soggy feet or get a sun burn this is quite an easy species to grow and flower---even I can do it!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, you guys have convinced me I need to get one of these. Any idea how cold it will tolerate?



I have a culture sheet that I got from http://www.orchidculture.com which states that with the elevation range it likely has a minimum temperature exposure of 40˚F/4.4˚C. in the Winter. At that time, though they say that it should get pretty dry, but have occasional minimal watering or mistings to keep the roots from dessicating too much.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 17, 2008)

I sounds like it is just a bit too cold for outdoor culture here...another window plant. Thanks for the information all!


----------



## Berthold (Sep 26, 2017)

Here my plant, 10 years in cultivation


----------



## naoki (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 26, 2017)

These plants are easy to propagate from seed. Longifolia needs to be hand pollinated but the seed can be sown over damp moss or peat and will germinate without aseptic methods. It is not difficult to raise hundreds in a short space of time. Seedlings take about 3 years to reach flowering size.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2017)

I probably should give mine more light. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh, WOW!


----------



## blondie (Sep 27, 2017)

These are lovely plants congrats, my orginal one was thrown in the bin as the people looking after my collection thought they had killed it


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 1, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 1, 2017)

What a monster plant!


----------

